# poison bottles



## bottlemania (Mar 10, 2007)

I have an old lab bottle.  The kind with the ground glass stopper.  It is not embossed.  It has a couple of different paper labels on it.  There are hand written instructions on the label.  The other label is just a couple of skull and crossbones (really good ones) and says, "VENENO."  On the back of the vile is another old sticker of the "lick and stick" variety.  It's a slightly different skull and crossbones.  It also has small crosses on either side of the skull.  It also says VENENO.  The label also says Antigua Drougueria De La Palma.  It's awesome.  I'll post pics as soon as I can make some room on my mem. card.  I can't tell what the contents are.  Do you guys still consider this a poison?  Also, is "Vapo-Cresoline" considered a poison?

 Paul


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Paul, The Vapo-Cresolene is a poison. KS-14 in Kuhn's book. ~Jim


----------



## bottlemania (Mar 11, 2007)

Here is that poison bottle I was talking about.  I got a cool Vapo Cresoline with the wrapper on it too.  Thanks everyone for the comments.  They are very helpful.

 Paul


----------



## jlandcastle83 (Mar 28, 2007)

would you be willing to sell them? or trade


----------



## bottlemania (Mar 28, 2007)

At the moment, no.  I'm new to bottle collecting and these are a couple of my favs.  I seem to gravitate toward old medicine/apothecary bottles.  The Vapo-Cresoline is ABM anyway.  I only paid about 3 bucks for it.  It's not the spectacular cobalt blue older one.  I have no idea what something like this "VENENO" bottle is even worth.  Thanks for the interest.  Do you have any idea what a "fair" price for a 4" green, vertical rib, 6 sided, "Not To Be Taken" bottle is worth?  A guy near me has one he's selling for 10 bucks.  Seemed so low on the price that I thought maybe they weren't valuable for some reason.  

 Paul


----------



## bottlemania (Mar 28, 2007)

Actually, that green "Not To Be Taken" bottle was closer to 5" now that I think about it.  

 Paul


----------



## capsoda (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Paul, It is worth 10 bucks.


----------

